# My Fire just updated (Its the new one 6.2.1)



## Atunah

I already had 6.2 and it just got another update. Is this the new one they were talking about? It says 6.2.1 and some other stuff. 

I notice at first glance one difference already. The storage is now divided by Application storage of 1.17 GB available and Internal storage 5.37 available. I only have 327 MB left then for apps, and I do not have a lot of apps on my Fire.  

Have to look around for other changes


eta: See I didn't pay enough attention to what was there before so I have no clue whats new if any  . Has enable restrictions always been there? One can enable restrictions and by doing so you set a password. But it doesn't say anything else or what it restricts. 

You can now remove items from the Carousel, that should make some happy.   Its basically done by holding down. Now its remove from device(or download), add to favorites and remove from carousel.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Great news!!!  I can't wait to get home and see if i get the update...


----------



## Guest

I looked and there is not a page on Amazon to manually download it yet.


----------



## glamazon

I just chatted with Amazon customer support and they told me it is due to be released tomorrow. No details of all that is contained in the update.


----------



## Atunah

I was in the middle of getting my updates on apps like angry birds and some others and I hit sync right after and it just started up for me like that. I thought it was stuck after the update as it stayed on the KindleFire screen for a long time. But eventually it came alive again. 

Everything seems snappier although I didn't really have any issues before. Scrolling smoother maybe. But again, I never had any issues with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think e enable password was there a night or so when I checked looking for something else...but mine is still 6.2...

Betsy


----------



## kcrady

Just checked the version number on my fire, and I'm at 6.2.1 also. No clue when the update actually occurred. And yes, I can delete items from the carousel now.  Will be interested to see what else has changed/improved.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think e enable password was there a night or so when I checked looking for something else...but mine is still 6.2...
> 
> Betsy


For restrictions? There is also one for lock screen but since I don't need any of that stuff I never really looked closely so no clue what was there or wasn't.


----------



## kcrady

Just tested - new option in settings, Restrictions.  I turned it on and set a password. Now I have the option to password protect Wi-Fi - there's a message "You will be prompted to enter your password to enable Wi-Fi. Be sure to disable Wi-Fi before giving the device to your child."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, it was something to do with purchases, I thought.  Can't find it now...  Maybe I dreamed it...

I remember being surprised that it was there...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, it was something to do with purchases, I thought. Can't find it now... Maybe I dreamed it...
> 
> I remember being surprised that it was there...
> 
> Betsy


You know, my system kept going to black screen, and I thought I had screwed something up trying to download documents from my cloud, so I reset to factory defaults...maybe it had updated and I reset it. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have a question. Since there is now only about 1 GB for Apps allocated, if I remove a game for example from the device, all the levels and such are gone too, right? I can't really add many more games this way that I want to play. 

Some of these games take up a lot of space it seems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I have a question. Since there is now only about 1 GB for Apps allocated, if I remove a game for example from the device, all the levels and such are gone too, right? I can't really add many more games this way that I want to play.
> 
> Some of these games take up a lot of space it seems.


Yes, they do, and it used to be that you lost your data if you removed the app...if they are going to limit one's app space to that extent, you would think there would be a way to save your data. I can test it...since I just recently reset to factory defaults, I don't have much data to lose....

Betsy


----------



## jeremy81

Here is the link in case you need to sideload it. Mine didn't update automatically or by using the sync button so I had to sideload it.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle-fire-updates/update-kindle-6.2.1_D01E_3103920.bin


----------



## Atunah

Another thing I noticed and I swear it was there before. The home button does not appear automatically on the homepage anymore. You click the wheel to pull it up. There is no bar to make it come up on the bottom. I kept opening books trying to find it.   
It still comes up in other applications by touching that bottom area. 
And unless I am totally confused now that bar itself is taller now. I think  

Things are definitely improved as far as tapping goes. That menu bar on the bottom was the only thing I had to hit twice sometimes, same with the wheels. Now its instant and comes right up. Of course I hadn't restarted my Fire in a long time either so it could be that too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm still at 6.2 so I've just woken it up and synced to see if it'll show up. . . .

The current 'security' feature available is only the screen lock password. . . .


----------



## teri

Mine updated right after I saw this thread.  I guess I need to go test it out some to see if I can find any improvements.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

See, I think mine updated and I didn't realize before I reset it to factory defaults.  'Cause I know I saw that.  *pouts*



Betsy


----------



## TLM

Mine still says 6.2, but I leave the Wi-Fi off most of the time.  Turned it on, Synced.  Nada.  I'll leave it on all night while I charge it and see what happens.


----------



## TessM

I downloaded the update but it didn't install 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The directions for getting the previous update were to make sure it's connected, do a sync and then let it fall asleep.  I've done that about 3 times and it's not updated yet.  I've also checked between each iteration to see if the 'update your kindle' button is enabled; no joy. 

Ah well, it will eventually.  I'll likely leave it plugged in overnight.

(Note that it does NOT stay connected to wireless while sleeping. . .apparently it will download when it downloads and then needs to go to sleep to trigger the download.)


----------



## Atunah

Mine wasn't asleep though when I got it. It updated right after I hit sync. I had just updated some apps and as I was looking at it it just went into weird mode. Well I thought it was weird mode.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Mine hasn't updated :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you use the download link that Jeremy posted, you either have to connect via USB and move it to the Kindleupdate folder on the device, or use one of the file manager apps to do so.  Downloading it on the Fire puts it in the Downloads folder.

Then I had to shut down the Fire and restart it before it noticed the file was there.  Or else it updated by itself.  

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

pitbullandfire said:


> Mine hasn't updated :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine wasn't updating either so I just went ahead and used the file that Jeremy linked. Worked perfectly.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak

I see remove from carousel, the new restrictions option in settings, and the updated view of how space is divided on the Fire (which BTW it was always divided this way, but wasn't viewable to the owner).

Remove from carousel is useful and removes items until the next time you use them. That seems to be a sensible middle ground.

The restrictions option is good for being able to disable the WiFi for when someone else is using the device. However, having just restrictions turned but leaving WiFi set to it's regular mode appears to enable no restrictions of any kind at all. To make myself more clear. I was expecting this PIN/Password prompt to come up for purchases and the like on the device. It does nothing of the sort and adds 0 value from what I can see. I could be wrong and it may do something else that I'm not seeing, but so far it doesn't nothing other than enable to option to choose to restrict WiFi.

The updated storage view is useful for showing users how the divided space (internal memory vs storage memory) is broken up for use. It will confuse current owners however since they will believe their application storage space has shrunk when it actually has remained the same.

I can't make many other comments on the update as-of-yet, but so far it seems to be a smooth update without issues.


----------



## Seamonkey

Probably obvious, but until I turned off wifi on the Fire, my computer was totally confused.. turned off wifi and then it all worked well. Anyway I have the update now.


----------



## Doakes

Not sure I even notice a difference in performance aside from the favorites shelf scrolling smoother now. Then again, I got a stylus yesterday and have found it to be a huge improvement over finger touching so the screen sensitivity is no longer an issue. I'd highly recommend everyone grab one.

The rooCASE stylus is only $9 and works incredibly well, especially for those apps and web links that made your fingers feel fat due to being so small and finicky.


----------



## boscotiny

I believe this is the answer....

"Just when you thought it was safe to root your Kindle Fire with a single click, Amazon has clamped down on homebrewing enthusiasts. The company has begun pushing out an update for the $199 tablet that breaks the root, disabling the SuperOneClick utility in the process."


----------



## FloridaFire

boscotiny said:


> I believe this is the answer....
> 
> "Just when you thought it was safe to root your Kindle Fire with a single click, Amazon has clamped down on homebrewing enthusiasts. The company has begun pushing out an update for the $199 tablet that breaks the root, disabling the SuperOneClick utility in the process."


This won't affect me. I'm technically-challenged to the point that I just leave my devices as they are. I have a feeling I'm in the minority though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, you're in pretty good company here.  I'm not techno challenged but don't have any desire to root my device, which is against Amazon's TOS anyway.  For those who do, I'm sure someone will figure out something.  I doubt it's the primary reason for the update, people have been screaming for the ablity to remove stuff from the Carousel. 

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Thanks Betsy! I don't feel so alone now  

I haven't checked to see if mine updated yet.. but it will be nice to remove items from the carousel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure others will weigh in, too.  I know my co-mod Ann isn't interested in rooting...  On the other hand, there's LuvMy4Brats, who is the crazy mad scientist of the mod squad and is always tinkering with her devices... 

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm sure others will weigh in, too. I know my co-mod Ann isn't interested in rooting... On the other hand, there's LuvMy4Brats, who is the crazy mad scientist of the mod squad and is always tinkering with her devices...
> 
> Betsy


Maybe it's like how some people love to work on cars? lol  Others like to tinker on their tablets 

I learned long ago to stick to what I know lolol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FloridaFire said:


> I learned long ago to stick to what I know lolol


As someone who has done help desk work, you are my favorite kind of client.... 

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As someone who has done help desk work, you are my favorite kind of client....
> 
> Betsy


LoL! I'll take that feather and put it in my cap! (my first accolade for being technically challenged!) lol


----------



## CrystalStarr

Yes!  My update hasnt appeared yet but I'm thrilled!  Deleting things from the carousel was a big deal to me.  I'm glad I didn't do anything rash like send the thing back. This is a rather quick improvement if you ask me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  We're glad you kept it, too!  I'm sure it will appear soon, CrystalStarr.  Try synching now and then.  And leave the WiFi on...

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

You are not alone, I don't even know how to go about rooting it and have no desire to learn.  I haven't checked to see if my FireStorm has updated yet but I'm sure it will at some time.  I probably won't do the sideload.


----------



## Genesislady

I was using my Fire last night and it just locked up.  I tried everything I could think of to reset, but it's just stuck.  Is there someway to reset?  I've turned it on and off - it won't even turn off.  Just the same screen on all the time.  Help!!


----------



## matilda314

I am quite happy to keep my technology as is. I am looking forward to getting the update however. I'll be happy with the ability to housekeep the carousel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Genesislady said:


> I was using my Fire last night and it just locked up. I tried everything I could think of to reset, but it's just stuck. Is there someway to reset? I've turned it on and off - it won't even turn off. Just the same screen on all the time. Help!!


It may be trying to install the software update. Have you held the power button down for about 20 seconds to fully shut it down and then restarting?

A call to Kindle CS might be in order...
Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927

Betsy


----------



## Genesislady

I looked at the technical support.  I wasn't holding the on/off button down long enough.  I got it to reset.  Yea.  But I don't have the update yet.  I though maybe it was trying to update when it locked up.  I will try the manual upload.  

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Just checked, my Fire has updated.  Not sure when and I haven't noticed any difference.  I don't let my grandkids play with it so some of the issues stated weren't a big deal with me.  Will keep playing to see if I notice anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Genesislady said:


> I looked at the technical support. I wasn't holding the on/off button down long enough. I got it to reset. Yea. But I don't have the update yet. I though maybe it was trying to update when it locked up. I will try the manual upload.
> 
> Thanks for your answer.


Great, Genesislady! Glad we could help, and Welcome to KindleBoards! It's a party every day here.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G.

Used Jeremy's link and updated manually.  Everything looks GREAT!!!  Thanks!!  Now if there were only a crew of fairies to remove these 400+ books off the carousel I would be a most happy camper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do a few each day, LOL.  15 in the morning, 15 after lunch and dinner and you'll have them gone in a week, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Bob327

I'm not exactly thrilled that Amazion reversed course and now has blocked rooting the Fire...They are getting a lot like Apple but its understandable since they sold these things at a loss and want to make their money on selling us content...

BUT I'm not upset because it will not be long before some "geek" discovers a work around....

I have NOT rooted mine but only because rooting it would have prevented me from streaming video off the cloud and I;m hooked on Ken Burns documentaries...

Bob G


----------



## Vicki G.

<Remove from Carousel> <Remove from Carousel> <Remove from Carousel>


----------



## Hoosiermama

I left my Fire at home today!!! Withdrawal!!!   

I have no idea if mine updated overnight (hope so!)



> No, you're in pretty good company here. I'm not techno challenged but don't have any desire to root my device, which is against Amazon's TOS anyway. For those who do, I'm sure someone will figure out something. I doubt it's the primary reason for the update, people have been screaming for the ablity to remove stuff from the Carousel.


Same here. I don't want to lose the free Prime movies (of which I've watched quite a few). I have a Droid phone, and really don't see the need to root that either. The only reason I can see is to remove bloatware that came preinstalled, but until space is an issue, I don't see any reason to root.


----------



## TessM

i used the link to update mine but it didn't work. It still says 6.2_User....

What am i doing wrong?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tess, did you put it in the KindleUpdates folder?  You have to move it there either by connecting it via USB to your computer and moving it from the Downloads folder (if tou downloaded it directly to the Fire) or using one of the file manager apps.

After I did that, I had to turn mine off nd then on again for the moved file to be recognized.  Then, when I tapped the gear, "More" and Device and the Update Your Kindle was no longer grayed out.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm just going to wait until it does it itself. I checked a bit ago and it's not announced on the Software Update/Fire page at Amazon. . .I feel sure it will be shown there with a direct link when it is. Last time, once it was shown there, the update happened pretty quickly. I'm thinking they're sending it out to a selection of devices early and will make it available for all once they're sure it's working properly.

As to rooting: nope, no desire to do such a thing. I haven't even bothered to try to load apps from 'unknown sources' which is completely allowed. I've yet to hear of an app that's only available someplace else that I feel like I just _have_ to have.


----------



## TessM

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tess, did you put it in the KindleUpdates folder? You have to move it there either by connecting it via USB to your computer and moving it from the Downloads folder (if tou downloaded it directly to the Fire) or using one of the file manager apps.
> 
> After I did that, I had to turn mine off nd then on again for the moved file to be recognized. Then, when I tapped the gear, "More" and Device and the Update Your Kindle was no longer grayed out.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Ah see. There's my problem. I was trying to do it over wifi, since computer is crappy. I guess I'll just wait for the over air update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enodice

I manually updated mine this morning.  Got tired of waiting for it to happen automatcially.  I noticed that all of my archived "cloud" books are no longer showing up on the carousel.  It used to be that every single archived book was there.  This is much better, plus the fact that I can now delete items from the carousel.  I'm a happy camper!


----------



## FloridaFire

I just checked mine and it hasn't updated itself yet. I'll give it a few more hours and then check again


----------



## sparklemotion

I updated it through Jeremy's link. I got tired of waiting for it. The update seems to be mostly under an under the hood performance update. My fire does run smoother, smoother scrolling for sure, so that's nice. The touch sensitivity seems better too. I used to have to hit buttons more than once sometimes. 

The obvious changes you can see are the data separations, the ability to remove items from the carousel, although they are put back when you open them again. There's really no customization at all so that was disappointing to me. There's also the option to lock wifi access. Also, as mentioned above, archived books no longer show up on the carousel.


----------



## sparklemotion

Vicki G. said:


> Now if there were only a crew of fairies to remove these 400+ books off the carousel I would be a most happy camper.


LOL.  It was a pain removing them for me too, glad it's done!


----------



## Atunah

All my archived books show in the archive. Just like before. I even scrolled all the way to the end to see my first book from 2008   Took a while as I have like 1200 books in my account.
I don't want mine gone though, I like the Carousel as its my little personal time machine.


----------



## Andra

I had to call Kindle CS about my Fire today and the rep told me that the update was supposed to roll out at 9:00am Pacific Time.  So that's right about now 
I hope it fixes the weird thing that I have going on, but I sort of doubt it.
(If you want to know, I can't see all of my books in the cloud on the Fire.  The list of books that I get is the same whether I pick Device or Cloud.  And it's pretty obvious since I have over 1,600 books in my Kindle library...)


----------



## Lisa M.

I manually updated last night and it took about half an hour to remove all my books - a little over 500. So glad to have a nice clean carousel!!


----------



## Jesslyn

Sounds like a needed update to the update is the ability to remove all from the Carousel when needed.....


----------



## Edge

Manually updated mine as well. LOVE the reduced carousel size! Memory reporting much better now, too.


----------



## FloridaFire

Just checked again and still no update. I'm not really in a rush though, so it's ok. I only have 2 books on the fire (and no problems with touch sensitivity).


----------



## Guest

FloridaFire said:


> Just checked again and still no update. I'm not really in a rush though, so it's ok. I only have 2 books on the fire (and no problems with touch sensitivity).


Cool avatar, FloridaFire!


----------



## FloridaFire

foreverjuly said:


> Cool avatar, FloridaFire!


Aw, thanks!  I usually change them quite frequently


----------



## CrystalStarr

Yeah all updated!   But what's with the limited space for apps!?!?!?!  What else am I supposed to put on this thing?  I only keep 4 or 5 books on it and perhaps 4 or 5 magazines.  I stream all other media!  Why the limited space on the apps?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One report is that it's the same amount as before, just so specified now...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CrystalStarr said:


> Yeah all updated!  But what's with the limited space for apps!?!?!?! What else am I supposed to put on this thing? I only keep 4 or 5 books on it and perhaps 4 or 5 magazines. I stream all other media! Why the limited space on the apps?


I don't think that's actually changed, it's just that now you can see it spelled out. Probably explains why some people were saying they were getting a 'device full' message when there appeared to be plenty of space left. Now, at least, you'll know when you're close.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hah! I answered first!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But I answered BETTER!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, if more words equals better..... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sure. . .if they're better words.


----------



## Silver

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah! I answered first!





Ann in Arlington said:


> But I answered BETTER!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, if more words equals better.....


Now girls, be nice. No Mod bickering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann is ALWAYS following me around....make her stop!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann is ALWAYS following me around....make her stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Me?! I was here first!

Seriously. . . . . I'm member number 65 . . . . .I was here almost 2½ hours before Betsy joined!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Silver said:


> Now girls, be nice. No Mod bickering.


Yeah, Don't make us turn this thread around.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Glares at Ann and Betsy....  Don't make me separate the two of you...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Luvmy4brats said:


> Glares at Ann and Betsy.... Don't make me separate the two of you...


We're already separated. . .she's in OHIO! 

But, to get back on topic. . . .no, my Fire has not updated to 6.2.1 yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On topic:

Mine has!
Nyah, nyah, nyah... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well.

It's pretty clear who the adult is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather?


----------



## enodice

As others have mentined, the limited space for app storage has always been there.  Now after this update it's just clearly visible.  This limitation is well known to anyone with an Android phone.  Although it is less of a problem with phones that have a micro-SD card slot.  That's because many apps (not all) can be moved to an SD card and will run fine from there.  It would have been nice if a card slot was included on the Fire, but alas we are forced to manage our app space more closely.


----------



## boscotiny

Well well...it's just been reported that the Nook Tablet just had an update and guess what? You can only get your apps from the the Barnes and Noble app store. Go figure.


----------



## FloridaFire

boscotiny said:


> Well well...it's just been reported that the Nook Tablet just had an update and guess what? You can only get your apps from the the Barnes and Noble app store. Go figure.


Quoted from here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/20/nook-tablet-update-closes-sideloading-loophole-lacks-holiday-sp//
_
Remember all that extra functionality your Nook Tablet used to have? Well, that's what memories are there for. The recently-released Nook 1.4.1 firmware update apparently prevents the Nook Tablet from installing Android apps from non-Barnes & Noble sources. As a result, the unit is confined to the roughly 2,000 apps available through B&N's app store (many of which are priced higher than their Android Market equivalents). This lockdown has already been performed on the Nook Color and trying to sideload a new title will pop up a warning that only apps from the Nook store can be installed on the device. At least it appears that third-party apps already on the tablet will continue to run and there's always the hope of a custom ROM that could reenable the feature on Christmas morning._


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Interesting.

For you who've gotten the update:  is the toggle for 'load apps from unknown sources' still available on the Fire?


----------



## Sandpiper

Do I have the update?  I have wireless turned on.  When I go to -- Settings > More > Device > System Version -- "Current Version: 6.2_user_ . . ." is shown.  Box "Update your Kindle" is grayed out.  Have I got the latest update?  What do I need to do?  I've never hooked Fire or any Kindle up to my computer.  Would rather not.  (That's just me.)


----------



## Vicki G.

sparklemotion said:


> LOL.  It was a pain removing them for me too, glad it's done!


Me too! A slow day at work and VOILA!!! No more unwanted books on the carousel.


----------



## FloridaFire

Sandpiper said:


> Do I have the update? I have wireless turned on. When I go to -- Settings > More > Device > System Version -- "Current Version: 6.2_user_ . . ." is shown. Box "Update your Kindle" is grayed out. Have I got the latest update? What do I need to do? I've never hooked Fire or any Kindle up to my computer. Would rather not. (That's just me.)


I could have written this post 

I'm going to continue to wait. I figure if Amazon wants me to have it, they'll have to send it to me. (Ok, ok.. and I'm a wee bit lazy about this today lol)


----------



## kcrady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting.
> 
> For you who've gotten the update: is the toggle for 'load apps from unknown sources' still available on the Fire?


Still available...


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting.
> 
> For you who've gotten the update: is the toggle for 'load apps from unknown sources' still available on the Fire?


Yes, its still there under device.

eat: as usual, late


----------



## CrystalStarr

Sandpiper said:


> Do I have the update? I have wireless turned on. When I go to -- Settings > More > Device > System Version -- "Current Version: 6.2_user_ . . ." is shown. Box "Update your Kindle" is grayed out. Have I got the latest update? What do I need to do? I've never hooked Fire or any Kindle up to my computer. Would rather not. (That's just me.)


Nope, the new update is 6.2.1


----------



## matilda314

Mine still hasn't updated. I'm trying to be patient (not my strong suit!) and see if it does it automatically.  I'll give it another day or two and then use the link to do it manually.


----------



## Hoosiermama

matilda314 said:


> Mine still hasn't updated. I'm trying to be patient (not my strong suit!) and see if it does it automatically. I'll give it another day or two and then use the link to do it manually.


Mine hasn't updated either. We can whine together 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangiegirl

I finally got tired of waiting and did it manually.  It was great to be able to clear the clutter from my carousel.


----------



## TLM

Must not like people in Indiana, mine hasn't updated either.  Might just have to do a manual.


----------



## maries

TLM said:


> Must not like people in Indiana, mine hasn't updated either. Might just have to do a manual.


Mine hasn't either. The last one happened automatically. Maybe it will happen overnight.


----------



## Toby

Mine has not updated yet, either.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Toby said:


> Mine has not updated yet, either.


Checked early AM and when I got home and now...Still no update for me either..


----------



## geoffthomas

Not updated in Maryland yet.


----------



## FloridaFire

geoffthomas said:


> Not updated in Maryland yet.


No update down here either.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann is ALWAYS following me around....make her stop!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well, she was here at KB first, by over two hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> Well, she was here at KB first, by over two hours.


She REGISTERED two hours earlier....  just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She REGISTERED two hours earlier....  just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


So you were a lurker?


----------



## sherrymyra

Nothing yet.


----------



## Neekeebee

OK...mine updated a couple of hours ago but now when I go to books I can't find my archives anymore!?!  It just has the same books as Device.  And when I do a search it won't find any books not previously downloaded to my device.  Am I missing something here?

N


----------



## Mollyb52

I went to check my Fire a couple of hours ago and magically it had updated all alone.  Now I have to see what the changes are.  I do see I can take things off the carousel...that is a good thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

intinst said:


> So you were a lurker?


For at least 3 hours.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



Neekeebee said:


> OK...mine updated a couple of hours ago but now when I go to books I can't find my archives anymore!?! It just has the same books as Device. And when I do a search it won't find any books not previously downloaded to my device. Am I missing something here?
> 
> N


Hmmm...mine stills shows my archive, and from prior reports, that's generally been true, as others have said they have been manually removing books they don't want on there.

You might turn it on and off (hold the power button for twenty seconds and then on again) and see if that helps. And also do a sync. If that doesn't help, a call to Kindle CS is probably in order.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

Neekeebee said:


> OK...mine updated a couple of hours ago but now when I go to books I can't find my archives anymore!?! It just has the same books as Device. And when I do a search it won't find any books not previously downloaded to my device. Am I missing something here?
> 
> N


I had this problem prior to the patch. If a reset doesn't fix it, you might try deregistering and registering. That's what CS had me do and it fixed my problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JetJammer said:


> I had this problem prior to the patch. If a reset doesn't fix it, you might try deregistering and registering. That's what CS had me do and it fixed my problem.


Good tip!

Let us know, Neekeebee!

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

In homage to my impatience,  I downloaded and installed the update. Major improvement. They listened to customers about the carousel.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, mine updated around 11 while I was reading.
And all is as others report.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you want to do the update yourself, here's the link along with instructions. (Jeremy provided the download link earlier, but I don't believe this has been posted):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200790620&tag=vglnk-c1533-20#download

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you want to do the update yourself, here's the link along with instructions. (Jeremy provided the download link earlier, but I don't believe this has been posted):
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200790620&tag=vglnk-c1533-20#download
> 
> Betsy


Very helpful! I might just update manually later this week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As expected, once it was announced/posted on Amazon, it worked exactly as described.  Turn on the Fire (it says be sure the charge is full) and make sure you have a connection.  Tap sync.  I left it awake for a few minutes to be sure it fully downloaded and then put it to sleep.  Within seconds it started updating.

Now to go through the carousel, along with my book list on Amazon and completely delete any I don't want at all. . .and remove from the carousel any I've read and won't likely re-read. . . .


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting.
> 
> For you who've gotten the update: is the toggle for 'load apps from unknown sources' still available on the Fire?


Yes, that option is still available!


----------



## Sandpiper

My Fire updated to 6.2.1 last night after wifi had been on for about 6 - 8 hours.


----------



## enodice

The NYTimes gave the 6.2.1 update a favorable review: http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/amazon-makes-the-fire-less-balky/


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Who'd I happy you guys get to edit the carousel on your Fires, and that they did something about it so fast, I'm bummed that it was not on done on the back-end so all devices could benefit.

Sigh, maybe someday we will have the option to choose what books show in the archive for various devices.

But I totally get this was the quick fix for the newest and latest device!

Happy deleting!!!


----------



## Andra

For the carousel, I think it would be nice if they offered an option to choose if you wanted to see what was in your archives, on your device, or selected items.
But I installed the alternate launcher when it was available and I don't need to worry about it that much.
My screen does seem more responsive than it was before


----------



## FloridaFire

Well, I turned on my fire and it is fully updated. I guess it happened while I was having my morning coffee


----------



## DYB

Here's another positive review for the update.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397899,00.asp


----------



## trastan

FloridaFire said:


> Quoted from here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/20/nook-tablet-update-closes-sideloading-loophole-lacks-holiday-sp//
> _
> Remember all that extra functionality your Nook Tablet used to have? Well, that's what memories are there for. The recently-released Nook 1.4.1 firmware update apparently prevents the Nook Tablet from installing Android apps from non-Barnes & Noble sources. As a result, the unit is confined to the roughly 2,000 apps available through B&N's app store (many of which are priced higher than their Android Market equivalents). This lockdown has already been performed on the Nook Color and trying to sideload a new title will pop up a warning that only apps from the Nook store can be installed on the device. At least it appears that third-party apps already on the tablet will continue to run and there's always the hope of a custom ROM that could reenable the feature on Christmas morning._


Prime example of why I chose the Kindle line over the Nook. I've seen some of the crap B&N feels that it can get away with, and I'll have none of it. It's pretty clear to anyone who does a bit of research which of the two is the superior company in terms of customer consideration and general ethics.

On topic, I'm finding the carousel to perform tremendously better than before - I'm having no issue selecting an item after this update. The ability to remove items from the carousel is also well done, with the items returning to the carousel when used. This is how it should be, in my opinion.

It's great to see Amazon continue to enhance the Fire.


----------



## gilly78201

strange thing for me, I was looking for the update last night, and nothing, so before I go to bed, I always turn off wifi, I turned it on this morning, and I went to see how how much battery I had left, and then I see I'm updated. but I had wifi turned off all night


----------



## HappyGuy

^ ^ ^  I keep telling ya but no one believes me ...  it's elves. They're up to all sorts of odd things at this time of year; completely out of control.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

gilly78201 said:


> strange thing for me, I was looking for the update last night, and nothing, so before I go to bed, I always turn off wifi, I turned it on this morning, and I went to see how how much battery I had left, and then I see I'm updated. but I had wifi turned off all night


It probably downloaded sometime yesterday and then installed itself overnight once it was asleep. . .that's what it says it'll do if you go to the site to look for the update to do it manually.


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> It probably downloaded sometime yesterday and then installed itself overnight once it was asleep. . .that's what it says it'll do if you go to the site to look for the update to do it manually.


That's exactly what I was going to say! You beat me to it. I don't think the WiFi can just turn on by itself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> That's exactly what I was going to say! You beat me to it. I don't think the WiFi can just turn on by itself.


Well, best as I can tell, the Wifi kind of sleeps when the Fire does. I know if my Fire has been unused for long enough that the screen blanks, when I go to turn it on, it takes 10 seconds or so for it to re-find our WiFi network and show itself as connected. That's good for battery life, though!


----------



## pitbullandfire

Woo hoo!!!  I have the new version.  However, I don't know where to find the new version because it changed things around.  Does anyone know where I can find the version now?  I LOVE!!!!!  The ability to remove items from the carousel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

System version is in the same place...tap on the gear, tap on "More," "Device" and it's the 4th item (I think it was the third item before).

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> System version is in the same place...tap on the gear, tap on "More," "Device" and it's the 4th item (I think it was the third item before).
> 
> Betsy


Thank you...I'll try again for some reason I couldn't find it...


----------



## geoffthomas

The device is below the bottom of the screen.  You need to scroll down to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^^ What Geoff said. They added the 'restrictions' setting near the top which moved the 'device' setting off the screen.


----------



## mike1132

Mine has not updated....


----------



## pitbullandfire

Ann in Arlington said:


> ^^^^ What Geoff said. They added the 'restrictions' setting near the top which moved the 'device' setting off the screen.


Dang now I can't wait to go home and find that booger!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> ^^^^ What Geoff said. They added the 'restrictions' setting near the top which moved the 'device' setting off the screen.


LOL! Not if you're holding it in portrait mode....

EDIT: Hmmm...the first two times I just checked it just now, I could see it. Now, after trying it in both portrait and landscape, it is below. The elves are messing with my head....

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good tip!
> 
> Let us know, Neekeebee!
> 
> Betsy


I did exactly what you all recommended: first I tried reset which didn't work, then I deregistered and re registered, which fixed it. Yay! Thanks, KB friends! 

Just FYI: after I deregistered and before I reregistered I checked under books and they were all gone from the Fire, even the ones previously downloaded. But the apps were all still there. 

N


----------



## Hoosiermama

The browser does now go to the Android Market, instead of redirecting to Amazon's market. Now if I can figure out how to get the market to recognize my Fire, presumably I could download apps. I think I might try installing the Android Market file on the Fire and see what blows up.


----------



## teri

Hoosiermama said:


> I think I might try installing the Android Market file on the Fire and see what blows up.


LOL, that is exactly what I think when I mess with my electronics! After you get over the singed eyebrows, come back and tell us how it worked.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> LOL, that is exactly what I think when I mess with my electronics! After you get over the singed eyebrows, come back and tell us how it worked.


I've used Frostwire to transfer apps from my Droid phone to my Fire many times, and it works flawlessly. I've tried multiple times to get the market app onto the Fire, and it just sits at "waiting". Amazon must block it. I do have "allow applications from unknown sources", so it can't be that. Hmmmm...and drat.


----------



## Ephany

Neekeebee said:


> OK...mine updated a couple of hours ago but now when I go to books I can't find my archives anymore!?! It just has the same books as Device. And when I do a search it won't find any books not previously downloaded to my device. Am I missing something here?
> 
> N


Me too, I had to deregister and then re-register my Fire, but everything came back. Only bad thing was all my favorites were erased from the bookshelf and it added back all the apps I had removed (ESPN etc).

Overall, I'm really liking the ability to delete stuff from the carousel and everything feels smoother and more responsive than before. Now we just need to be able to organize the apps and have collections again, and I'd be one happy Kindle lover.


----------



## Meemo

Ephany said:


> Me too, I had to deregister and then re-register my Fire, but everything came back. Only bad thing was all my favorites were erased from the bookshelf and it added back all the apps I had removed (ESPN etc).
> 
> Overall, I'm really liking the ability to delete stuff from the carousel and everything feels smoother and more responsive than before. Now we just need to be able to organize the apps and have collections again, and I'd be one happy Kindle lover.


Organizing my apps is why I love GO Launcher - but I do wish I could do it on the "Favorites" shelf - if I could create folders there I probably wouldn't need GO Launcher any more. So far I don't have enough books downloaded to the Kindle app to warrant collections, but I agree it would be a good feature to implement. Since they've finally done it for iPad/iPhone apps now, maybe it's coming for the Fire as well in a future update.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Mine updated this morning and while it has improved, it is still not to the point where I would be happy purchasing one for my daughter.  All the improvements seem to have made it easier to let your child play with the Kindle Fire for small periods of time but have not made it where you can let them have one of their own.

I like being able to remove things from the carousel but any book that I purchase on the account still automatically shows up on it.

There is still no way to password protect purchases (at least not that I can see).  Password protecting the wifi doesn't do me any good really.

At this point my only options are set her up with a separate account or not buy her a Kindle Fire.  Since I don't want to have to purchase books twice (there are many books we both enjoy) or pay for two prime memberships I guess it will be the latter option.


----------

